
Ask HN: How to startup? - toddlerme
I am software engineer, I have worked in multiple startups, helped multiple business to launch from ground zero. I believe myself that I have enough skills and execution to make a startup successful, but I figured I just don&#x27;t have good ideas to start a startup.<p>I have Paul G&#x27;s essays, but still feel I am working for others just because I don&#x27;t or believe the ideas I have, how do I approach this problem?
======
sharemywin
I have an idea:

I have a couple of domains around the idea:

copyforkable.org pay2fork.com

up until now there has only really be 2 ways to do copyright. open
source/creative commons and proprietary.

what if you could revenue share based on forking code, writing, etc.

what if everyone could get more from the things they crowd source, contribute
while still allowing others to build on those contributions etc.

~~~
toddlerme
I am willing to pay, if a code is not generalized one, very specific to the
problem in hand and of good quality. I almost always find this in github or in
stackoverflow. So why should somebody use it?

------
PaulHoule
Aim to be a cofounder or employee #1

~~~
toddlerme
I was employee no. 1 for 3 startups till now, no luck. Possibly have to keep
searching.. thanks for the advice though..

